# 1 of my fire bellied toads makes this weird noise what does it mean



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

i have 2 fire bellied toads, 1 called squirt the other is called bubble

squirt is a boy (i guessed) because he is a lot smaller than bubble and bubble has a longer finger and is much bigger. squirt he is light brown with black spots and bubble she is basically completely black, maybe dark dark brown with black spots

i noticed squirt makes this weird noise, i cant describe it, it sounds as if its coming from a mouse or something, its just a repeatative kind of low pitched squeeking noise..imagine the noise when you clean a window.... and i notice when he makes it he trys to jump on bubble???? 

does anyone know what this is about??

ps they are only babies


----------



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

just as i typed this i just caught him cuddling bubble with his eyes closed???? then made this really fast noise

but i stopped him because he was almost drowning her i was worried he'd kill her lol

EDIT

!!!!! i just read this on wikipedia:

The mating call of the male sounds like a dog's bark, it will be very light to hear. After that, if the female accepts the male's mating invitation, he will jump on her and hug the females waist.

thats what they where doing!!!
i just interupted their mating?!? how can they be mating if theyre babies?!?!?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

male FBT's will try and mate with anything, including other males! the "squeak" noise is the male's mating call and the high pitched "warbling" sound is a male saying "get off me you prat!" As the males get older, the call sounds like a low "honk"


----------

